

A PDF reader written in JavaScript - mkr-hn
http://andreasgal.github.com/pdf.js/

======
mkr-hn
Found it here:
[https://plus.google.com/107988469357342173268/posts/HrbN4h9Q...](https://plus.google.com/107988469357342173268/posts/HrbN4h9QAhN)

